# Newest Grandson's Blanket



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post this pattern. Please let me know if you find any mistakes. Hope you enjoy the pattern.

Sherrie


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a LOT of work and truly gorgeous!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! Lots of love in that one, to say nothing of incredible knitting. Love that you did it in red. This will be an heirloom for sure!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful blanket ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128522;


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Very beautiful. What weight yarn and size needles did you use?


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

The yarn is I Love this Yarn from Hobby Lobby - which is a worsted weight. I used size 8 needles. It was fun to make!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I am in awe of your work! Beautiful blanket. So kind of you to share.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Sherriea said:


> The yarn is I Love this Yarn from Hobby Lobby - which is a worsted weight. I used size 8 needles. It was fun to make!


It is beautifu and sure to become a family heirloom. Thank you for the pattern and info.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you very kindly.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's beautiful, lots of work went into it :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Ackiejay (Aug 21, 2013)

What a beautiful blanket. Hope he appreciates all the work and love in the blanket..


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Really beautiful, thank you. Would you please write out what the abbreviations are as I haven't got past MS and PM ! Sorry but dyslexic!


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Really beautiful, thank you. Would you please write out what the abbreviations are as I haven't got past MS and PM ! Sorry but dyslexic!


----------



## NanaW (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful. How many skeins of yarn did you use and what size is it? Thank you.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket. Good work.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is a beautiful blanket. I, too would like to know how many skeins of yarn this took and what size it finished at.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Sherriea, thank you for your lovely pattern .. your blanket is beautiful! But .. um .. besides Multiple Sclerosis, for what does MS stand? lol


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

MS = moss stitch and PM = place marker. Hope this helps. I think I used 3 skeins of yarn, but don't remember for sure. The size is 36 x 40 I think, but the blanket is in Colorado so I can't measure it for sure.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful blanket! But I also have problems with the abbreviations. What do T3F, T3B, T4B and T4F mean? Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

T3F = Twist 3 Front, T3B = Twist 3 Back, T4B = Twist 4 Back & T4F = Twist 4 Front. Attached is a link that explains the abbreviations. I should have put a log on the pattern, but I always have to look up how to do them so I didn't even think of it.

http://purlavenue.com/knitting-abbreviations


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

MS = moss stitch. Ah, I should have picked up on that. *smacks forehead with palm!* lol


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a problem - it was a year ago that I made the blanket so I have to stop and think about them, too.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

What is A Braid and B Braid. I didn't see them on the site with the stitch explanations. Never mind, I figured it out. Some days, I'm slow


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the explanations. It is so beautiful going to have a go at it.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Just WOW - that's stunning - well done you and how generous of you to share the pattern with us!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Sherriea said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to post this pattern. Please let me know if you find any mistakes. Hope you enjoy the pattern.
> 
> Thank you for the pattern. It will be one I will definitely make. But questions on Braid A & Braid B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely work! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## deturner (Sep 26, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW, WOW, WOW.
You are a true artist.
A legend for the individual stitches would be helpful especially for less experienced knitters.
Thanks for the pattern.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful cables


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, I certainly hope the parents, keep that blanket so
he can hand it down to his childern and grandchildren.

That is a lot of work, beautiful knitting.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

I will post a revised copy of the pattern soon. I forgot to add that you need to increase the number of stitches on your last row of the border to 144. Will make this correction and add a description for the stitches.

Sherrie


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Sherriea said:


> I will post a revised copy of the pattern soon. I forgot to add that you need to increase the number of stitches on your last row of the border to 144. Will make this correction and add a description for the stitches.
> 
> Sherrie


Sherrie:
I get 148 stitches to be cast on for first 18 rows of moss stitch(MS) to accommodate all 13 sections of your Row 19 and chart.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous blanket. Thank you for the links.


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

In the pattern, what does MS stand for? It is a beautful blanket.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

RaeJerrel said:


> In the pattern, what does MS stand for? It is a beautful blanket.


MS= Moss Stitch


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> MS= Moss Stitch


Thank you so much.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

RaeJerrel said:


> Thank you so much.


Your Welcome.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern. Thanks so much for sharing it & thanks for an explanation of the abbreviations. Looking forward to the revised copy.


----------



## june r (Nov 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous blanket! I cant wait for the pattern, I will be knitting this one


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Truly a work of art!


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Revised Pattern - hopefully fixes some of the problems.


----------



## NanaW (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

How long did it take to knit it?


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

I work full time so don't really know how to answer that since I could only work on it evenings and weekends.


----------



## Irene4 (Jan 23, 2012)

In cable C there is K4B and K4F... I've never seen this before ,,, what does it mean. :?:


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry - thought I had removed all of those - it is the same as C4B & C4F


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you Sherriea for revising the beginning for us. 
Is this how we finish the blanket?
With revised version....we get to the length that we want, as stated in Row 21(RS), then we reverse Row 18's(WS) M1's into K2tog, to reduce stitch count back down to 130 sts before we start the next Right Side Row finishing of Moss Stitch Border of 17 rows for the top?
Is this correct?


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, that is correct. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## Irene4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sherriea said:


> Sorry - thought I had removed all of those - it is the same as C4B & C4F


  Oh thank goodness because that's what I did
Thanks


----------

